# a few questions



## lnj821 (Sep 12, 2008)

I have some questions and I would love to have your input. 

1. Does anyone here use a dog play/exercise pen as an alternative to a crate? Sparky absolutely hates using a crate and I feel awful when I put him in there. He goes nuts. I'm so afraid to leave him alone with free run of the house. He likes to jump up on the furniture but cannot get back down without hurting himself. I take him with me everywhere I go in the house except for the laundry room cause that's where the cat litter and food is. I can leave my kids or husband watch him but he doesn't like it. Today he jumped into the shower with me twice. So I started thinking about a play/exercise pen. Do you think he will go nuts in there like he does the crate and could he knock it over and hurt himself? I don't want to buy one of those things if it will be a waste of money. 

2. Does your Maltese jump down by himself or do you all use steps? What distance do you feel is safe for a maltese to jump down? We have hard wood floors... will I ever be able to leave him unsupervised in a room and not worry that he will hurt himself jumping down?  

3. How often do you bathe your maltese? Sparky sometimes pees on himself so I figured it might be better to get some doggie bath wipes and just use those as needed instead of overbathing him. 

4. Do you feel it's neccesary to wear a coat or sweater on you maltese at all times in cold weather or just when they are out for more than a few minutes? What is the coldest you would let him/her out without one?

I could probably think of a bunch more but I'll spare you for now. :ThankYou: 
Lisa and Sparky


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (lnj821 @ Sep 12 2008, 04:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=634052


> I have some questions and I would love to have your input.
> 
> 1. Does anyone here use a dog play/exercise pen as an alternative to a crate? Sparky absolutely hates using a crate and I feel awful when I put him in there. He goes nuts. I'm so afraid to leave him alone with free run of the house. He likes to jump up on the furniture but cannot get back down without hurting himself. I take him with me everywhere I go in the house except for the laundry room cause that's where the cat litter and food is. I can leave my kids or husband watch him but he doesn't like it. Today he jumped into the shower with me twice. So I started thinking about a play/exercise pen. Do you think he will go nuts in there like he does the crate and could he knock it over and hurt himself? I don't want to buy one of those things if it will be a waste of money.
> *Lots of our members use ex pens, very successfully. There is a lot more room than a crate, you could even put the crate in the expen - maybe he will take to it that way.*
> ...



Lisa - hope this helps.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

All my dogs used x-pens - when they were puppies.....a pen big enough to accomodate a bed at one end, a pee pee pad at the other end.....water and food bowls and room enough left over for toys. It's like a little empire of their own! Of course they were "out" when i was around to supervise.

I have steps at my bed. All three dogs......and the cat ( :wacko1: ) use them. They can jump up on the furniture (Archie need assistance sometimes) - but I cannot keep them from jumping down at a moments notice!!! :smmadder: It probably would be better for them if they didn't do that.....  

All three get bathed once a week and spruced up inbetween as needed.

They wear coats or sweaters if we go out for a walk. But just to go out and pee in the yard - forget about it!!! I have doggie doors and they're in and out way too much for that!

As time goes on, you'll figure out what works for you. Enjoy!! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

1. He could jump out of the pen or jump at the pen and move it. Two of mine would move pens across rooms. We stuck to crates. However, I do not think the origin of your issue it the crate itself. I think it is the fact that your dog is overly dependent on you presence and needs to learn that it is okay to be alone. If you are interested in addressing that matter, I'd be happy to make some suggestions. 

2. No jumping on and off furniture period. A ramp or steps or not permitting them on is the best rule. I also try to avoid flights of stairs (anything more than a couple steps up to a door or off the deck). 

3. Every 3-7 days. You can use human baby wipes - no alcohol, no scent. 

4. My dogs don't wear coats and happily spend lots of time outdoors in the winter. Where we live winters are not terribly harsh so that works for us.


----------



## junosowner (Mar 24, 2008)

1. Juno never took to the crate either. I just have him in a pen with his bed and some toys in it. It works well and he's never been able to jump over it. The pen has these rubber grips that prevent it from moving. I got it on amazon. I forget what it was called but it's tan and brown and looks like a fisher price playpen.

2. Juno's not allowed on the couch or bed so he's never learned to jump on it. I occasionally pick him up to join me on the couch and he doesn't like to jump down .. unless he sees a dog on tv and he jumps down in excitement.

3. I bathe every week and wash his face at some point in the middle of the week cuz it gets dirty with tears and food goop. There are between bath sprays that I use with some conditioner in it to keep his coat fresh. I use non scented baby human wipes for sensitive skin. Walgreens sometimes have them on sale for 3 packs for $5 and there are 300 sheets in each pack. I use it to wipe feet post litter pan usage and to wipe the tush after No. 2.

4. I live in the Bay Area and it's rarely ever hits outside 60-90 degrees. 

Good luck!


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

QUOTE (JMM @ Sep 12 2008, 05:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=634098


> 1. He could jump out of the pen or jump at the pen and move it. Two of mine would move pens across rooms. We stuck to crates. However, I do not think the origin of your issue it the crate itself. I think it is the fact that your dog is overly dependent on you presence and needs to learn that it is okay to be alone. If you are interested in addressing that matter, I'd be happy to make some suggestions.
> 
> 2. No jumping on and off furniture period. A ramp or steps or not permitting them on is the best rule. I also try to avoid flights of stairs (anything more than a couple steps up to a door or off the deck).
> 
> ...


I have a problem with two of mine climbing out of the ex pen. It is only two feet tall, but I don't think it would matter how tall it was, one of them in particular would probably still be able to clim out. I have to make sure there is a secured top on any crate I put her in. 

I had to take one of my dogs to the vet last winter because he was sick with a respiratory infection. The vet told me to only let him out long enough to use the bathroom. I told him I had a doggie door and doesn't he have common sense enough to stay in when it's really cold. He said they didn't know any better and I should make sure all of them were only out for a few minutes a few times a day. It can get very cold here, but I just figured they were smart enough to come in out of the cold. I don't put coats on them because they do have easy access to heat inside.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

1. My main culprit, Jack, would always move the pen with his cute little nose, and Jill would simply follow him out. But now they have an entire room, so we don't use it anymore.

2. I cannot, for the life of me, stop Jack from jumping down the couch or the bed! He even uses them to jump onto Jill, like he's Hulk Hogan or something. Even though all the couches and the bed have stairs, he prefers to jump. I don't know what to do. Jill doesn't jump up and won't jump down either - she's delicate .

3. We bathe them once a week and I use wipes on their butts when necessary.

4. We're in CA, so I doubt we'll ever need coats.


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

I don't allow Zippy to jump up or down off anything. My first maltese had problems with luxated patellas, so i just don't chance anything like that.

I insisted on the crate, but I took her out frequently. I don't work outside the home, so this wasn't an issue for me.

I do agree that he really has a separation anxiety issue.

I bathe Zippy every week, or as close to it as I can...trust me, she needs it!


----------



## lnj821 (Sep 12, 2008)

Thank you to everyone who has replied. I so appreciate your input! I did do a search and learned a little about the separation anxiety but any suggestions you have would be helpful. I think if I remember correctly from what I read I should just leave him alone a few minutes at a time and work my way up until he's used to it. He doesn't like being in the crate but I guess he'll get used to it eventually. Last night he started jumping on my bed which sits pretty high up so I'm starting to think if I put him in an ex pen he jump out of it. 

About the wipes, I got some doggie wipes that are premoistened with a mild alcohol free formula, but if you feel they still would not be good enough for Sparky please let me know and why. I haven't used them yet and can still take them back. 

Thanks again everyone,
Lisa and Sparky


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

The doggy wipes are fine. It will be cheaper to buy bulk baby wipes in the long run, though. We buy in bulk from Sam's club. 

Order this book, read it, and work through it:
I'll Be Home Soon http://www.dogwise.com/itemdetails.cfm?ID=DTB667
It is very inexpensive but goes through the details of how to desensitize your dog to being alone. 

You can do a lot to help your dog enjoy his crate. 
1. All food is fed in the crate. Feed all meals in the crate with the door open. You can start just having the bowl in far enough so the dogs put their front feet in and push it further and further each meal until the dog is standing in the crate.
2. Toss treats and toys in the open crate so the dog is going in and out for positive things.
3. Once the dog is doing these well, teach a "kennel up" and release. For example, I toss a treat in the back and say "kennel up" as my dog goes in. Good dog as they get their cookie. Then I have another treat ready in my hand before the dog can turn around. I say "you're free" and lure the dog out with the cookie. I slowly add a pause inside the door before inviting the dog out and slowly extend that time so the dog is waiting for my cue. Keep is positive and go slow.


----------



## kez (Aug 21, 2008)

My Kaiser jumps on and off all furniture,you put it in his way he will jump it. and he does this with ease :shocked: but it is not something that worrys me as he is quit a stirdy wee man. And i also asked my vet about this,she said he is very young and energetic and its not something i should worry about.
Little samson on the other hand wont even try to jump onto the furniture,but he will jump off. sometimes i have to lift him out of the car,other times he slinks out at the lowest point :thumbsup: him i know i wont have to worry about.


----------



## jaceybaby (Sep 16, 2008)

QUOTE (lnj821 @ Sep 12 2008, 03:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=634052


> I have some questions and I would love to have your input.
> 
> 1. Does anyone here use a dog play/exercise pen as an alternative to a crate? Sparky absolutely hates using a crate and I feel awful when I put him in there. He goes nuts. I'm so afraid to leave him alone with free run of the house. He likes to jump up on the furniture but cannot get back down without hurting himself. I take him with me everywhere I go in the house except for the laundry room cause that's where the cat litter and food is. I can leave my kids or husband watch him but he doesn't like it. Today he jumped into the shower with me twice. So I started thinking about a play/exercise pen. Do you think he will go nuts in there like he does the crate and could he knock it over and hurt himself? I don't want to buy one of those things if it will be a waste of money. *I think it would be good. I trained Jacey to go in her crate and it is very successful. However, if you like that alternative, go for it! I would start crate training, though, for car/plane travel!*
> 
> ...



Hope that helps and feel free to put more on! :biggrin:


----------

